
The Unix Time-Sharing System, unpublished draft (1971) [pdf] - colinprince
http://ftp.math.utah.edu/pub/mirrors/minnie.tuhs.org/PDP-11/Distributions/research/McIlroy_v0/UnixEditionZero-OCR.pdf
======
f2f
This needs more visibility. It appears to be a previously unseen document in
UNIX's history (at least judging by it appearing couple of days ago on the
TUHS site, and not a couple of decades).

